# First fatties w/a little q-view



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2014)

P1010040.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 21, 2014





  This was my first attempt at fatties .I used hot Italian in one and sweet Italian in the other .Cheddar cheese ,garlic, mushrooms,  peppers and onions filled the middle. They came out well BUT I pressed the sausage a bit too thin and would definitely leave it thicker next time to prevent minor blow-outs. Cooked at 225* for about 3 hours w/hickory chips and reached 165* for removal.  Thanks for all the advice/tutorials for my fatties! CM













P1010041.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 21, 2014


















P1010042.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 21, 2014


















P1010043.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Nov 21, 2014)

Great looking fatties!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd eat that nice job CM, have to put that on my list of must do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2014)

It looks very tasty. The weave is great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2014)

Tasty looking Fatties, nice smoke!


----------

